# Grapevine Botanical Garden



## GrfxGuru (Oct 28, 2008)

Shot this at the weekend, I'm pretty happy with it.







Thanks for looking.
Peter.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful flower, nicely composed into the photo (with a nicely green background) - no such flowers to be found around here any more. There's still some autumn flowers around, but they look different. Lovely pinks. Maybe make the flower a tad darker in its midtones? (I'd try that...)


----------



## plastii (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks 

@LaFoto,

I agree the mid and highlights might be a little 'dull' now that I see them outside of Lightroom and in a browser. I pulled them back as I shot with the mid-day sun (I know, slap me now  ). I may have to go back and look at it again, thanks.


----------

